# The Guardian and Their Human Herd



## Southern by choice (Nov 21, 2015)

This thread is prompted by an event today. Sometimes as a mom, I forget that I might be a trainer and understand why a dog is doing something but that doesn't mean everyone else does.  ... even in my own family. 

Sometimes I think... "how can they not know this" 

I will share the scenario:
Cleaning out the barn with DD and my littlest DS was in/out saying hi to the goats and dogs. I had to go up to the house, DD left the barn to get something. DS was in the front field. Our front field is on the highway (country highway) and only hotwire out front.

A neighbor from "down the way" had crossed over to our side of the highway.. headed toward our place. Lovely older woman that had a stroke some years ago. She gets along fine but walks slowly and with a slight swag. She LOVES the dogs, but knows never to reach over the fence. I saw her but couldn't go out just that second, DD saw her and headed out to meet her.

Meanwhile DS that was alone in the field and said "Hi". "Blue" was in the barn, barn was closed, other dogs were in the field and doing what they do... barking.
"Blue" frantically dug under the barn door as DS said "No- stay there."

"Blue" did not listen and in seconds was in that field... RIGHT BESIDE DS. I was on my way down by then. As I approched and talked to the neighbor all the pups (4) Chunk and Callie were all there. No barking as DD was there but all laying there watching calmly. "Blue" remained at DS's side sitting up alert.

DS told me later about how he'd told "Blue" not to dig out and he was upset that he'd not listened. DD knew why of course as did I but that is one of those times where I realized... ah.... teaching moment for the human. 

I explained to DS that even though all the other dogs were there that he was (in the dog's mind) PART of the herd. His human was important to him. I asked him  "did you notice he immediately went to your side? He never left you the whole time?  Did you notice ALL the other dogs were  in front of you between you and that fence?"  "They were all careful to make sure your sister, your mom and YOU were protected- we are their herd also. They will keep you safe. Blue did disobey you but his first job is to care for you even if it means disobeying".

DS said, "aw what great dogs" he leaned over gave "Blue a kiss"... and Chunk too.
This DS doesn't work alongside the dogs or goats, mostly just poultry. To him I am just "mom" and they are just "dogs".  So this was an eye opener for him.
3 hours later we had some visitors... same dogs were rolling on their back and calmly at the fence to say Hi to a 3 year old. 

Most of you with guardians already know this but this is written more for those considering guardians and those new to the guardian world.

A great guardian will view you as part of their herd/flock. They have discernment. There was no aggression, just simple watchfulness. Callie faced the opposite way to keep look out to the back of he field.
Trust your dogs, bond with them, expect GREATNESS!

VALUE your guardian. They would die for you, for your goats, for your sheep.

The shepherds for hundreds of years understood this relationship. They relied on their dogs for protection not just for their flocks/herds but for themselves.
Wolves were a threat to the shepherds too... 
Shepherds have always had a love and respect for their guardians and trust them. A good shepherd partners with their dog.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 21, 2015)

Amen, sistah!    I just stay out of the way and let Maddie do her thing.  This dog has never disappointed me.  They think, they know and they do.  Love them!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 21, 2015)

beautifully said Southern, beautifully said.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 22, 2015)

Good dogs!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 22, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 23, 2015)

We often don't see what is right in front of us.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 10, 2015)

These dogs are truly special!


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing this! It is the exact reason behind why we love the Guardian breeds so much.


----------

